# I slept with a girl whos been with a black man



## AKIRA (Jul 10, 2008)

And I am sick to my stomach about it.

Let me start out by saying that I dont give a rat's ass about "size" ok?  So dont start.  I can be hung like a stack of dimes and still be happy.  

Its the hygienic side to it.  Plus, I cant even think about the idea of a black dick going into her.  Ugh!  Or into her mouth!  

Bare in mind, this girl left town for a while and is returning to school in a couple of weeks.  I have moved on to another girl, but this fucking girl moved to Miami!  It really sucks cuz I adore this girl, but she got promoted and there isnt shit I can do about it.  

However, I thought, well, when the 1st girl gets back into town, we can start where we left off.  But then, I did my homework about her past.   And the truth was revealed.

After some back and forth questions and some disgusted responses from me, she texts me with:  "please dont tell me its cuz hes an african american"  I dont even want to respond.

Ugh.  Why did my girl have to move to Miami..


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 10, 2008)

I have always wondered why a lot of men feel this way.....where's Sigmund Freud when you need him. Dead....


----------



## Splash Log (Jul 10, 2008)

Just imagine black dongs all around her, you know he worked that ass too.  She was sucking all on it and everything.  You know he went back to his homies talking about this fine ass lil white ho' he just had and they probally all took turns working that.


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 10, 2008)

Splash Log said:


> Just imagine *black dongs* *all around* her, you know *he worked that ass* too. She was *sucking all on it* adn everything, *fucking hot*!


Your into Black men?


----------



## Splash Log (Jul 10, 2008)

min0 lee said:


> Your into Black men?



NO! Just black cock.


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 10, 2008)

GOD DAMMIT!


----------



## YSK (Jul 10, 2008)

Not to mention there was probably ass to nappy pube contact.


----------



## lnvanry (Jul 10, 2008)

its a taboo thing for most white women...I can sort of relate, but hey....get over it.  Its not that big of a deal.


----------



## maniclion (Jul 10, 2008)

Eww, you probably kissed her and you basically just sucked a blackmans cock.....wait if you have this sort of rationale about black men then why not about any men being with a girl period?  Honestly if you think that his having sex with her tainted her in some way then why don't you see a girl sucking a whitemans dick a week ago and then kissing you this week not in the same light?  Do you not think his cooties washed off or out of her after a dozen or so showers, periods, masturbations?


----------



## tomuchgear (Jul 10, 2008)

wow who freaking cares. you are really going to not mess with this chick you like becouse she could see past skin colour? lame, and now i am wondering if mr. damayor was right. are you a closet homo? just kidding bro. i really dont see the problem but to each his own i guess.


----------



## DaMayor (Jul 10, 2008)

holding back......holding back.....using restraint.......









emoticons are harmless, right?


----------



## Mista (Jul 10, 2008)

Forget about her. I wouldn't hit it.


----------



## Splash Log (Jul 10, 2008)

YouTube Video


----------



## Crono1000 (Jul 10, 2008)

maniclion said:


> Eww, you probably kissed her and you basically just sucked a blackmans cock.....wait if you have this sort of rationale about black men then why not about any men being with a girl period?  Honestly if you think that his having sex with her tainted her in some way then why don't you see a girl sucking a whitemans dick a week ago and then kissing you this week not in the same light?  Do you not think his cooties washed off or out of her after a dozen or so showers, periods, masturbations?



i feel this way kinda too.  I mean, you're techniclly putting your penis in the same hole someone else has put their penis.  It's kinda like a glory hole.  I wouldn't mind putting my dick in a hole to get sucked on, but there's been other penises there.  Everything about that sentence is gross.


----------



## DaMayor (Jul 10, 2008)

That was wrong.


restraint



restraint




takin' the high road




doin' the right thing.




barely hanging on....


----------



## clemson357 (Jul 10, 2008)

1 in 4 black people in the District of Columbia have AIDS.


----------



## bio-chem (Jul 10, 2008)

so she slept with a black guy after you or before you?


----------



## DaMayor (Jul 10, 2008)

bio-chem said:


> so she slept with a black guy after you?



Just think how the black guy must feel.


----------



## bio-chem (Jul 10, 2008)

DaMayor said:


> Just think how the black guy must feel.



slopppy seconds?


----------



## lnvanry (Jul 10, 2008)

clemson357 said:


> 1 in 4 black people in the District of Columbia have AIDS.



got a credible link for that?


----------



## Arnold (Jul 10, 2008)

clemson357 said:


> 1 in 4 black people in the District of Columbia have AIDS.



I don't know if this is accurate, but my question is *why would you know such a statistic?*


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 10, 2008)

clemson357 said:


> 1 in 4 black people in the District of Columbia have AIDS.



This is sort of my exaggerated dilemma.  

Like I said, its a hygiene issue.  

I dont give that much of a shit, cuz whats done is done.  Not to mention, I fell for someone else....but shes gone now and I know this one is returning.

Its kind of a racist thing, I know, but I dont care.  Had I known about this BEFORE I fucked her...well, I wouldnt have fucked her.  The only exceptions would be celebrities or other high profile bush.


----------



## Gazhole (Jul 11, 2008)

"High profile bush" is now my new favourite phrase.


----------



## maniclion (Jul 11, 2008)

What's the difference between a black guy having fucked her and a white guy having fucked her?  What if the black guy was cleaner than any white guy she'd ever been with?  How is it a hygiene issue?


----------



## Arnold (Jul 11, 2008)

maniclion said:


> What's the difference between a black guy having fucked her and a white guy having fucked her?  What if the black guy was cleaner than any white guy she'd ever been with?  How is it a hygiene issue?



funny you posted that I was thinking the exact same thing.


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 11, 2008)

DaMayor said:


> That was wrong.
> 
> 
> restraint
> ...



Just say it... this deserves it.


----------



## DOMS (Jul 11, 2008)

Prince said:


> I don't know if this is accurate, but my question is *why would you know such a statistic?*



It's called being informed and intelligent.  

There's a country in Africa where the HIV infection rate is 28%.  That's more than one in four.  More people are murdered in the Congo every 10 years than both World Wars combined.


----------



## Arnold (Jul 11, 2008)

DOMS said:


> It's called being informed and intelligent.



*Fuck You* ASSHOLE, seriously.


----------



## DOMS (Jul 11, 2008)

Prince said:


> *Fuck You* ASSHOLE, seriously.



Hey, you asked.


----------



## DOMS (Jul 11, 2008)

Uh-oh, I was just defrocked.


----------



## Arnold (Jul 11, 2008)

Yeah, You're An Idiot, Keep Talking So I Can Ban You Too.


----------



## DOMS (Jul 11, 2008)

An idiot?  An asshole maybe, but not an idiot.


----------



## bio-chem (Jul 11, 2008)

DOMS said:


> Uh-oh, I was just defrocked.



WOW that happened fast. I'm gone for 10 min to take a dump and everything changes.


----------



## DaMayor (Jul 11, 2008)

Prince said:


> Yeah, You're An Idiot, Keep Talking So I Can Ban You Too.


----------



## DaMayor (Jul 11, 2008)

DOMS said:


> Uh-oh, I was just defrocked.



So, is this like a "DOMS is in time-out" thing? or more of a "DOMS is now the black sheep" thing? (Pardon the pun.)


----------



## bio-chem (Jul 11, 2008)

DaMayor said:


> So, is this like a "DOMS is in time-out" thing? or more of a "DOMS is now the black sheep" thing? (Pardon the pun.)



DOMS has always been the black sheep. i think he prefers it that way.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jul 11, 2008)

maniclion said:


> What's the difference between a black guy having fucked her and a white guy having fucked her?  What if the black guy was cleaner than any white guy she'd ever been with?  How is it a hygiene issue?


Exactly. I dont get it as a hygiene issue. 

If you say you are all squeaky clean and she dosent mind getting fucked by you, it would be unlikely that she would go for someone with much lesser hygiene. Unless she is totally indiscriminate with who she fucks. In that case you would have sensed it and wouldn't have fucked her in the first place. 

*No Mino, Freud is really dead. This is just my opinion*


----------



## bio-chem (Jul 11, 2008)

BulkMeUp said:


> Exactly. I dont get it as a hygiene issue.
> 
> If you say you are all squeaky clean and she dosent mind getting fucked by you, it would be unlikely that she would go for someone with much lesser hygiene. Unless she is totally indiscriminate with who she fucks. In that case you would have sensed it and wouldn't have fucked her in the first place.
> 
> *No Mino, Freud is really dead. This is just my opinion*



that is the stupidist load of shit ive read here in a while. you think you can look at someone and tell if they are clean or not? why is it HIV is a problem? just because she fucks you and you are clean doesnt mean she hasnt fucked someone else who was dirty.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jul 11, 2008)

bio-chem said:


> that is the stupidist load of shit ive read here in a while. .


huh? me?


----------



## bio-chem (Jul 11, 2008)

BulkMeUp said:


> huh? me?



yea, that may of been a little overboard. i still very much disagree with that post


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 11, 2008)

bio-chem said:


> that is the stupidist load of shit ive read here in a while. you think you can look at someone and tell if they are clean or not? why is it HIV is a problem? just because she fucks you and you are clean doesnt mean she hasnt fucked someone else who was dirty.



What does that have to do with colour though?

Any dipshit with a disease, could infect her.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jul 11, 2008)

bio-chem said:


> that is the stupidist load of shit ive read here in a while. you think you can look at someone and tell if they are clean or not? why is it HIV is a problem? just because she fucks you and you are clean doesnt mean she hasnt fucked someone else who was dirty.


He said he was concerned as a hygiene issue. But i guess you are reading hygiene = HIV. So what if she only fucks white guys does that mean it is unlikely she has HIV? Not sure if this discussion is related to his post.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jul 11, 2008)

IainDaniel said:


> What does that have to do with colour though?
> 
> Any dipshit *irrespective of race* with a disease, could infect her.


Exactly!!! Infections dont understand the concept of race. Only us 'higher' beings do.


----------



## Splash Log (Jul 11, 2008)

Prince said:


> Yeah, You're An Idiot, Keep Talking So I Can Ban You Too.



OHhhhhhhhhhhhh snap! He typed that in ALL CAPS he is pissed.


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 11, 2008)

No just wait.... there will be some stat showing that blacks have a higher percentage of there population infected with HIV.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jul 11, 2008)

IainDaniel said:


> No just wait.... there will be some stat showing that blacks have a higher percentage of there population infected with HIV.


But they are a lower percentage as part of the total population so she possibly would have fucked less black guys than white guys which means the possibility she got infected (assuming she is) from a white guy would be a higher probability, in that case...   ... hhmm maybe clemson can shed some stats on that!


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 11, 2008)

i would think the idea of _any_ other guys cum boogers sticking to your cock would gross a guy out. and most white girls realize white guys have that irrational "omg you fucked a black guy" issue n they will just lie to you about it. you probably fucked a lot more than 1 white girl that had black guys all up in her every orifice.


----------



## tomuchgear (Jul 11, 2008)

damn doms is no longer a mod, and bans are being handed out what the hell happend on here?


----------



## Splash Log (Jul 11, 2008)

Bans? Where?


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 11, 2008)

DOMS said:


> It's called being informed and intelligent.
> 
> There's a country in Africa where the HIV infection rate is 28%.  That's more than one in four.  More people are murdered in the Congo every 10 years than both World Wars combined.



This is my point exactly.  Though this is the USA..

I am pretty sure there are more black people infected with HIV/AIDS, no just plain old STDs, than there are white people that are infected.  Given population size comparisons, I would still be right.

I dont feel like looking up a stat right now cuz I am in a sling from a freak accident last night and isnt a pleasure to type.

The shoplifter was white by the way.


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 11, 2008)

Little Wing said:


> i would think the idea of _any_ other guys cum boogers sticking to your cock would gross a guy out. and most white girls realize white guys have that irrational "omg you fucked a black guy" issue n they will just lie to you about it. you probably fucked a lot more than 1 white girl that had black guys all up in her every orifice.



Although I agree, but I know white girls who wont be with a guy whos been with a black girl.

In any case, yeah they could lie, but I want to be lied to.  Its like fucking a girl the first night you meet her.  When she says "I dont normally do this," one could be sure she is lying, but Id rather hear that lie than NOT hear it.


----------



## Witchblade (Jul 11, 2008)

Someone mind telling the forum what's happening? DOMS? Prince?

On-topic: could you taste the remnants of black man's sperm when you were kissing her, AKIRA?


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 11, 2008)

AKIRA said:


> Although I agree, but I know white girls who wont be with a guy whos been with a black girl.
> 
> In any case, yeah they could lie, but I want to be lied to.  Its like fucking a girl the first night you meet her.  When she says "I dont normally do this," one could be sure she is lying, but Id rather hear that lie than NOT hear it.



i like how honest you are. and i'm not being sarcastic.


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 11, 2008)

Witchblade said:


> Someone mind telling the forum what's happening? DOMS? Prince?


----------



## bio-chem (Jul 11, 2008)

Witchblade said:


> Someone mind telling the forum what's happening? DOMS? Prince?
> 
> On-topic: could you taste the remnants of black man's sperm when you were kissing her, AKIRA?



it happened in this thread. thats all there is


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 11, 2008)

Witch, no.  I cannot taste the remnants.  


Look, people, I know the constant answer is going to be "big deal, get over it,"  so I dont mind getting made fun of here and there.  I am not really seeking advice....or am I?

This is in Open Chat so its all in good fun I suppose, but I know I am not the only one who doesnt like this shit.  I highly believe there are some fucking liars in here.


----------



## Witchblade (Jul 11, 2008)

Then who was banned? 

And did DOMS get degraded for just that comment?


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 11, 2008)

No one was banned.


----------



## Witchblade (Jul 11, 2008)

AKIRA said:


> Witch, no.  I cannot taste the remnants.
> 
> 
> Look, people, I know the constant answer is going to be "big deal, get over it,"  so I dont mind getting made fun of here and there.  I am not really seeking advice....or am I?
> ...


In all seriousness, I can relate to how you feel. I'd have a bad 'vibe' about the situation too, but come on man, it's 100% mental. Physically speaking there is nothing, absolutely nothing unhygienic about having sex with a black person. A few months ago I had sex with a girl who apparently was in a relation with another guy. They saw each other that weekend and I had sex with her on monday. I didn't dig that shit either, but I knew I was being childish. In short, man up and don't think about it.


----------



## Witchblade (Jul 11, 2008)

min0 lee said:


> No one was banned.


Thanks.  (@ bio-chem too)


----------



## bio-chem (Jul 11, 2008)

Witchblade said:


> In all seriousness, I can relate to how you feel. I'd have a bad 'vibe' about the situation too, but come on man, it's 100% mental. Physically speaking there is nothing, absolutely nothing unhygienic about having sex with a black person. A few months ago I had sex with a girl who apparently was in a relation with another guy. They saw each other that weekend and I had sex with her on monday. I didn't dig that shit either, but I knew I was being childish. In short, man up and don't think about it.



i hardly think there is anything childish about not wanting your sexual partner to show a little restraint. i dont give a damn what color they are. fucking two dudes in a 3 day period is not so good.


----------



## Witchblade (Jul 11, 2008)

bio-chem said:


> i hardly think there is anything childish about not wanting your sexual partner to show a little restraint. i dont give a damn what color they are. fucking two dudes in a 3 day period is not so good.


You're right. I was only talking about the hygienic side of things, not the ethical.   In AKIRA's example, this wasn't an issue. Still, bad example I guess.


----------



## oaktownboy (Jul 11, 2008)

I see your line of thinking Akira. A lot, not all, of black guys think of screwing a white woman as a trophy; something to brag about. As a white man, knowing she fucked him just because he was black..something just doesn't feel right..Is that what you were trying to say?


----------



## DaMayor (Jul 11, 2008)

AKIRA said:


> This is in Open Chat so its all in good fun I suppose...



Oh, *NOW* you figure that out.



Okay guys, lets ease AKIRA'S anxieties...which we know are numerous.

*Ways it could've been worse....*

-You could have followed after her _Father_
-You could have followed after Rupaul.
-She could have been the chick in the "we love farm animals" video.
-She could have charged you extra for the "threesome".
-She could have yelled "*NEXT*!" immediately after you finished the act.
-She could have shown you her personalized cup, and a picture of the second girl.
-She could have fallen over the curb


*NEXT!*


----------



## tomuchgear (Jul 11, 2008)

wow this thread took an odd turn. sorry i missunderstood prince's statement. bout bannings i thought some one got banned. my fault guys oops.


----------



## busyLivin (Jul 11, 2008)

DOMS said:


> Uh-oh, I was just defrocked.



I missed something.. I thought you were a mod? Did this just happen?


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 11, 2008)

oddly enough some black people feel the same way about their partners screwing whites.


----------



## DaMayor (Jul 11, 2008)

Damn....must be on everybody's ignore list.


Then you won't mind if I do this....


and this...






and this..





and one of these...





and one of.....Oh, hi Rob. What? I'm banned? For wha.....*poof*


----------



## DOMS (Jul 11, 2008)

busyLivin said:


> I missed something.. I thought you were a mod? Did this just happen?



I happened on post #23.   I was a mod, but I am no longer.   Such are the vagaries of life.


----------



## DOMS (Jul 11, 2008)

DaMayor said:


> Damn....must be on everybody's ignore list.



Don't worry, I still love you.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jul 11, 2008)

DaMayor said:


> and this...


----------



## Crono1000 (Jul 11, 2008)

I didn't think DOMS said anything bad enough in this thread to be demodded.  There has got to be something else behind all that.  One of those two seriously needs to go back and reread what I read, cuz I didnt' see anything banworthy.  



> I don't know if this is accurate, but my question is why would you know such a statistic?


well, let's see.  The second half of this sentence appears to be a tongue in cheek insult.  


> It's called being informed and intelligent.
> 
> There's a country in Africa where the HIV infection rate is 28%. That's more than one in four. More people are murdered in the Congo every 10 years than both World Wars combined.


And the likely response, one in which he defends his case with an equally dry and tongue in cheek answer.  He backs up his knowledge with additional, non-HIV related statistics.  Similarly, I would have done the same if I happened to know, say, a Rachel Ray recipe; I would have immediately shown that I know lots of other recipes non-RR.  Note that he did not imply that Prince was not informed or intelligent, but it appears that Prince interpretted it as such.   

And now the uncomfortable silence for two pages implies that they are now discussing the issue in PM's, in which DOMS will either not back down, both sides will become aggressive and polarize, and DOMS will never be seen again (either banned or just refuse to return).  OR DOMS will suck up about it was just a joke and he should have known better and return in regular psuedo-authoritative fashion.  

Let's watch, shall we?


----------



## DOMS (Jul 11, 2008)

Crono1000 said:


> I didn't think DOMS said anything bad enough in this thread to be demodded.  There has got to be something else behind all that.  One of those two seriously needs to go back and reread what I read, cuz I didnt' see anything banworthy.
> 
> 
> well, let's see.  The second half of this sentence appears to be a tongue in cheek insult.
> ...



There's really nothing to back down from.

In all fairness, I've rubbed Rob the wrong way more than a few times.  But yeah, I didn't mean anything by it, and certainly didn't expect that reaction from Rob.

What I'll miss about modding is being able to delete spam posts, ban the users, and get to call them cocksuckers on the way out.

But it was not in vain!  I got to ban Danny.


----------



## Crono1000 (Jul 11, 2008)

well, you're taking it like a man at least.  You always were a strange choice for a mod.  I always thought it was kinda like the action movie where the FBI hires the criminal because "he thinks like the enemy"


----------



## DOMS (Jul 11, 2008)

I'm caustic, but as a mod, I was always fair.  And while I was a mod, I toned it down quite a bit.

My main job was really to get rid of the spammers.  Which I enjoyed.


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 11, 2008)

DOMS said:


> But it was not in vain!  I got to ban Danny.



I am going to reverse that ban on Danny so I can inturn ban him


----------



## DOMS (Jul 11, 2008)

IainDaniel said:


> I am going to reverse that ban on Danny so I can inturn ban him



I may have been defrocked, but you're still my choir boy!


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 11, 2008)

Crono1000 said:


> I didn't think DOMS said anything bad enough in this thread to be demodded.  There has got to be something else behind all that.  One of those two seriously needs to go back and reread what I read, cuz I didnt' see anything banworthy.
> 
> 
> well, let's see.  The second half of this sentence appears to be a tongue in cheek insult.
> ...





Crono1000 said:


> well, you're taking it like a man at least.  You always were a strange choice for a mod.  I always thought it was kinda like the action movie where the FBI hires the criminal because "he thinks like the enemy"



+1. i think DOMS's comment was just perceived differently than intended.  DOMS should be refrocked.


----------



## bio-chem (Jul 11, 2008)

DOMS said:


> But it was not in vain!  I got to ban Danny.


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 11, 2008)

Little Wing said:


> +1. i think DOMS's comment was just perceived differently than intended.  DOMS should be refrocked.



Oh I will refrock him alright.


----------



## Crono1000 (Jul 11, 2008)

I haven't seen a spontanious explosion like that since the departed Dero's last thread


----------



## DaMayor (Jul 11, 2008)

Well, regardless of the circumstances, (and don't get me wrong because I think DOMS is handling the situation very well) we do have to respect the fact that this is Rob's site, and he has the freedom to do what he wishes. 

Sounds kiss ass, but true.


----------



## DaMayor (Jul 11, 2008)

DOMS said:


> Don't worry, I still love you.



You still be's ma niggah, homie D.


----------



## Crono1000 (Jul 11, 2008)

DaMayor said:


> Well, regardless of the circumstances, (and don't get me wrong because I think DOMS is handling the situation very well) we do have to respect the fact that this is Rob's site, and he has the freedom to do what he wishes.
> 
> Sounds kiss ass, but true.



 

someone sees DOM's demodding as an opening for moderator privelages.


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 11, 2008)

Witchblade said:


> In all seriousness, I can relate to how you feel. I'd have a bad 'vibe' about the situation too, but come on man, it's 100% mental. Physically speaking there is nothing, absolutely nothing unhygienic about having sex with a black person. A few months ago I had sex with a girl who apparently was in a relation with another guy. They saw each other that weekend and I had sex with her on monday. I didn't dig that shit either, but I knew I was being childish. In short, man up and don't think about it.



Ok to be perfectly honest, its more than the hygiene.  Its the disgusting lifestyle.  

I get along with them as long as I think of them as entertainment.  I cant imagine them fucking anyone I would want to fuck just because of the stereotypical behavior they emit.  For instance, they act like animals.  Loud and obnoxious and completely without regard to others.  Speaking loudly when its inappropriate, hardly ever showering, and ultimately, their relentless need to flaunt sex like all of them are pimps.  Sure, everyone gets a little arrogant here and there, but Ive never seen such foolish pride from one kind of people than any other.  They created this "player" shit and its downright repulsive.  The latter could be described when Sarah Michelle Gellar tells the other girl in Cruel Intentions that "everybody does it, its just nobody talks about it" is where the difference lies.

What really boggles me that no matter how educated or 'white' a brother might appear, the moment you push them into a corner, they act like gorillas.

All of these implications are stereotypes and possibly even shallow minded conclusions, but I dont care.  Its better to be safe than sorry.  To imagine this girl with a black guy, kissing him, fucking him, really tells me that she was so desperate for any loving that she settled for this.  Shes fucking hot, so id have to think that shes a god damn nut case to stoop so low.  She really couldnt find a white guy?  Cmon..

(cant wait to hear this response)


----------



## bio-chem (Jul 11, 2008)

AKIRA said:


> Ok to be perfectly honest, its more than the hygiene.  Its the disgusting lifestyle.
> 
> I get along with them as long as I think of them as entertainment.  I cant imagine them fucking anyone I would want to fuck just because of the stereotypical behavior they emit.  For instance, they act like animals.  Loud and obnoxious and completely without regard to others.  Speaking loudly when its inappropriate, hardly ever showering, and ultimately, their relentless need to flaunt sex like all of them are pimps.  Sure, everyone gets a little arrogant here and there, but Ive never seen such foolish pride from one kind of people than any other.  They created this "player" shit and its downright repulsive.  The latter could be described when Sarah Michelle Gellar tells the other girl in Cruel Intentions that "everybody does it, its just nobody talks about it" is where the difference lies.
> 
> ...



you know it's weird but i almost understand where you are going with this. it sucks and is disappointing when you're digging on a girl and then you realise you have more respect for her than she has for herself. i was really digging on this chick and we were spending quite a bit of time together and then i found out about this other dude she had spent some time with. the guy was dealing drugs and had litterally screwed anything with 2 legs. when i found out she could even possibly be attracted to that it was such a turn off.


----------



## busyLivin (Jul 11, 2008)

Crono1000 said:


> someone sees DOM's demodding as an opening for moderator privelages.


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 11, 2008)

bio-chem said:


> you know it's weird but i almost understand where you are going with this. it sucks and is disappointing when you're digging on a girl and then you realise you have more respect for her than she has for herself. i was really digging on this chick and we were spending quite a bit of time together and then i found out about this other dude she had spent some time with. the guy was dealing drugs and had litterally screwed anything with 2 legs. when i found out she could even possibly be attracted to that it was such a turn off.



EXACTLY.

What I feel is the same feeling you could get from dating a girl for a little bit, falling in love, and finding out shes been with over 50 guys.  You _could _be the one she wants to finally settle down with, but do you care after you hear this?


----------



## bio-chem (Jul 11, 2008)

AKIRA said:


> EXACTLY.
> 
> What I feel is the same feeling you could get from dating a girl for a little bit, falling in love, and finding out shes been with over 50 guys.  You _could _be the one she wants to finally settle down with, but do you care after you hear this?



this is a very "chasing amy" moment right here.


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 11, 2008)

Well Im off to Miami..


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 11, 2008)

AKIRA said:


> Well Im off to Miami..



good luck with your shoulder n have fun in miami.


----------



## clemson357 (Jul 11, 2008)

Prince said:


> I don't know if this is accurate, but my question is *why would you know such a statistic?*



I have a lot of worthless knowledge.


----------



## clemson357 (Jul 11, 2008)

Little Wing said:


> i would think the idea of _any_ other guys cum boogers sticking to your cock would gross a guy out. and most white girls realize white guys have that irrational "omg you fucked a black guy" issue n they will just lie to you about it. you probably fucked a lot more than 1 white girl that had black guys all up in her every orifice.



I don't know where you are from, but in the south it is pretty easy to tell which white girls would fuck a black guy.  I'd go so far as to say I could call it with 90% accuracy.


----------



## Crono1000 (Jul 11, 2008)

clemson357 said:


> I have a lot of worthless knowledge.











.....................


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 11, 2008)

clemson357 said:


> I don't know where you are from, but in the south it is pretty easy to tell which white girls would fuck a black guy.  I'd go so far as to say I could call it with 90% accuracy.




i'm from Maine. my brothers lived in georgia like 25 years ago. they said then pretty much what AKIRA is saying but that they'd do a black girl if she was hot.


----------



## tomuchgear (Jul 11, 2008)

really i dont know. it would depend on the guy. like some street trash white or black that needs to be put in a rocket to the center of the sun. i could understand distaste. if it were some one like a good friend of mine who act like every other normal well educated person i know. i wouldnt care. well ok if my wife did while we were together i would care not due to colour. due to the fact she cheated lol. any way that being said is this  guy a text book n bomb, or is he a normal upstanding person that you just dont like becouse he is of a diffrent colour?


----------



## Crono1000 (Jul 11, 2008)

I wouldn't want to be with a chick that's been with a black guy b/c of the penis thing.  I mean, I'm confident in my abilities and everything but the stigma is still there that my penis is _small_ in comparison.  And many of the previous comments are based on negative black stereotypes (thug, unclean, obnoxious, overly sexual, etc.), I would not want to be with a chick attracted to those qualities, as well as I would not want to be with a chick attracted to a negative white stereotype.


----------



## maniclion (Jul 11, 2008)

So would you guys not sleep with a chick if she slept with someone with say 1/8 African American Heritage?  What about 1/2 negro 1/2 white?  Cause if that's the case I'm going to come to everyone of you guys towns and sleep with all your white women


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jul 11, 2008)

DaMayor said:


> -She could have been the chick in the "we love farm animals" video.


----------



## Witchblade (Jul 11, 2008)

AKIRA said:


> Ok to be perfectly honest, its more than the hygiene.  Its the disgusting lifestyle.
> 
> I get along with them as long as I think of them as entertainment.  I cant imagine them fucking anyone I would want to fuck just because of the stereotypical behavior they emit.  For instance, they act like animals.  Loud and obnoxious and completely without regard to others.  Speaking loudly when its inappropriate, hardly ever showering, and ultimately, their relentless need to flaunt sex like all of them are pimps.  Sure, everyone gets a little arrogant here and there, but Ive never seen such foolish pride from one kind of people than any other.  They created this "player" shit and its downright repulsive.  The latter could be described when Sarah Michelle Gellar tells the other girl in Cruel Intentions that "everybody does it, its just nobody talks about it" is where the difference lies.
> 
> ...


Do you know for a fact that guy is like that? 

If you do, I completely understand. That's a lot better explanation than 'hygiene'. As bio-chem said, it can be shocking to discover what kind of horrid taste the girl you like has. It's a lot like the old "What's _she_ doing with _him_?"


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jul 11, 2008)

OK...  This is just a cut and paste, but...

This hits home as I just went through an STD scare w/my XGF...

*Black S.T.D. Stats

* 
*AIDS

** In 2005, blacks accounted for 50% of the AIDS cases diagnosed in the U.S, while being only 13% of the total population.
The rate of AIDS diagnoses for blacks overall was 10 times the rate for whites and nearly 3 times the rate for Hispanics. The rate of AIDS diagnoses for black women was nearly 23 times the rate for white women. The rate of AIDS diagnoses for black men was 8 times the rate for white men.
During 2005, among men, 41% of men living with HIV/AIDS were black, and among women, 64% of women living with HIV/AIDS were black.
During 2001–2004, 61% of all people under the age of 25 diagnosed with HIV/AIDS were black.
*
*Gonorrhea*
*
The gonorrhea rate among blacks was 18 times greater than that for whites in 2006. From 2005 to 2006, the gonorrhea rate among African Americans increased by 6.3 percent—the first increase since 1998. In 2006, blacks accounted for 69 percent of reported cases of gonorrhea.
Currently, 15- to 19-year-old black women still have the highest gonorrhea rate of any group (2,898.1 per 100,000 population).
In 2006, the gonorrhea rate among black men was 25 times higher than that among white men; the gonorrhea rate among black women was 14 times higher than that among white women.
*
*Chlamydia*
*
In 2006, the rate of chlamydia among blacks was more than eight times higher than the rate among whites, with approximately 46 percent of all chlamydia cases reported among blacks. The rate of reported chlamydia in black females was more than seven times that of white females and more than twice that of Hispanic females. The rate among black men was more than 11 times higher than that among white men.
*
*Syphilis*
*
In 2006, 43.2% of all cases of syphilis reported to CDC were among blacks. In 2006, the rate of syphilis in black females was 16 times higher than in white females, while the rate among black men was more than five times higher than that among white men; This represents a substantial decline from 1999, when the rate among blacks was 29 times greater than among whites. Rates among black men have increased 25 percent in the past year and 99 percent since 2003. Rates among black women have increased 12 percent in the past year and 31 percent since 2003.
In 2006, the rate of congenital syphilis was 24.2 cases per 100,000 live births among African Americans, 15.1 times higher than the 2005 rate among whites.
*
*Herpes*

*Blacks overall are 3 times more likely to have herpes.
see:
http://www.cdc.gov/std/stats/minorities.htm
http://www.cdc.gov/std/stats/trends2006.htm
http://www.cdc.gov/stdconference/200…2march2008.htm
http://www.cdc.gov/std/stats/gonorrhea.htm
http://www.cdc.gov/hiv/topics/aa/res…tsheets/aa.htm
http://www.cdc.gov/std/Trends2000/herpes-close.htm *


----------



## Arnold (Jul 11, 2008)

*We do NOT condone racism, sexism or hate here - if you have an issue with Blacks, Hispanics, Asians, Gays, etc., please keep it to yourself.*

Thread Closed!


----------

